# Best type of Reverso -single or duoface (Poll)



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

Let's have it at shall we? Single side and back for engraving or duo model. I struggle with this, interested to see where we land on this one!


----------



## phthano (Apr 3, 2016)

They're both awesome. I would personally get the single face.


----------



## moting (Apr 30, 2018)

Duoface, 2 in 1 watch and two time zones


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

I own a Reverso TT1931, which is a single face that I had the reverse side engraved, because I like its dial, hands and general aesthetics, and it is slightly thinner than the Duofaces. However, I voted for the Duoface because if the TT1931 had not been available, I would have gotten a Duoface because they are offered in smaller case sizes ( the TT1931 is borderline for my small wrist ) and I like the idea of having a dual time function.


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

It depends on the Reverso model and what you need and want. I have both the single dial Tribute to Reverso 1931 and the dual dial Reverso Tribute Duo. The Tribute Duo is a great value, it has the classic tribute dial look on one face with the second dial utility of a GMT. But the TTR31 has the edge in my book bearing a heritage design close to the original Reverso made in 1931. Also, I find the TTR31 more versatile with its black dial sporty vibe whereas the silver dial duo has a dressier look.


----------



## Paulsky (May 20, 2016)

I faced this dilemma when picking up my Reverso but ultimately went for the DuoFace. Great value considering the difference with the regular Reverso is only around 2k. And that black dial is beautiful too.


----------



## Sleepysmith7 (Aug 14, 2020)

Love these pics gents! Got to be the duo face.


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)

I bought a Duoface, but if I were to buy another, it would be Mono, (but I would keep the Duo).


----------



## haganaga (Dec 23, 2015)

Courtney Pike said:


> I bought a Duoface, but if I were to buy another, it would be Mono, (but I would keep the Duo).


Do you find the duoface is just a "nice to have" that doesn't justify the extra cost? I'd like a Reverso one day but not sure which way I'd go. Hands on experience of those who have them is nice to hear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky (May 20, 2016)

haganaga said:


> Do you find the duoface is just a "nice to have" that doesn't justify the extra cost? I'd like a Reverso one day but not sure which way I'd go. Hands on experience of those who have them is nice to hear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To me it seems like a no brainer. For an extra 2 thousand you get another beautiful watch that you can use as a stand alone watch or as a GMT.


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

Paulsky said:


> To me it seems like a no brainer. For an extra 2 thousand you get another beautiful watch that you can use as a stand alone watch or as a GMT.
> View attachment 15465543


Maybe I don't know how to use this particular Duoface as a GMT because I don't own one, but the _labeling_ of the "back" side as the "TRAVEL TIME" seems ... well ... backwards. It seems to me that the back side should be set to the HOME TIME because of the Day/Night subdial. If you are at the travel location, it should be obvious to you if the time is AM or PM, but not so back home so you need that subdial to tell you. I guess I don't understand. Sorry for the digression from the topic.


----------



## Paulsky (May 20, 2016)

cfracing said:


> Maybe I don't know how to use this particular Duoface as a GMT because I don't own one, but the _labeling_ of the "back" side as the "TRAVEL TIME" seems ... well ... backwards. It seems to me that the back side should be set to the HOME TIME because of the Day/Night subdial. If you are at the travel location, it should be obvious to you if the time is AM or PM, but not so back home so you need that subdial to tell you. I guess I don't understand. Sorry for the digression from the topic.


It's true that it's not the easiest GMT function to use. I guess if you're traveling somewhere for a short stay you set the black dial to the location where you'll be and use that as your main watch, keeping the white dial as your home dial. If you're staying somewhere for a longer period of time you can set the white dial as your main watch while keeping the black dial on your home time. I know that the words 'travel time' would seem to contradict such usage but the point is that you can have two different time settings on two separate dials. Anyway, even without using it for GMT purposes the DuoFace gives you a beautiful second dial that you can use as a change up or if your clothes require a darker watch.


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)

Paulsky said:


> To me it seems like a no brainer. For an extra 2 thousand you get another beautiful watch that you can use as a stand alone watch or as a GMT.


Exactly right. That was my first thought. But I could see people going for the single face for the historical reasons.


----------



## Johann23 (Nov 20, 2019)

Duoface. It’s just cool. No one else does it.


----------



## Baham (Nov 24, 2013)

So first I bought a Grande Taille. It was lovely and I dreamed of having the blank side engraved. Then I saw a Duo at a good price and said. Why not? it was. 272. I dodged that bullet when my wife mentioned the rectangular pusher reminded her of her Apple Watch.. So,I strarted looking for a 270,8,54 With the recessed pusher. Then I started to worry that the Grand Taille and the Duo were too much alike. Then I bought a 279,2,54. 18kt Gold. Truly an Old Man’s Watch


----------



## Luxe Horlogerie (Aug 24, 2019)

Duo face all the way for me. Bang for buck - you get to stare at 2 different intricately finished dials for hours at end each!


----------



## jcalka (Feb 11, 2006)

Like you said, historically single face is why the watch was made. That being said, I do like duo even though I have single


----------



## fezz (Apr 28, 2020)

Although I like many of the reverso references, I figured that I should just man up and cast my vote - for the duoface. After all, that's effectively how I voted when I made my first acquisition - but it could be different next time. 

Why the duo? Because it's just so damn fun to flip back and forth between watches all day whenever the mood hits. It never gets old.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Two watches for the price of one (Well almost)

Love the flip over to a contrasting dial, amazing.


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm firmly in the camp of "what even is the point if it's not a duoface"


----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)

While clever, the Duo face defeats the purpose of the Reverso and conflicts with its status as the world's first sports watch.


----------



## watchmandragon (Oct 19, 2020)

Duo Face.


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

montelatici said:


> While clever, the Duo face defeats the purpose of the Reverso and conflicts with its status as the world's first sports watch.


Exactly. The purpose of the watch's function is to flip from an elegant dial to a metal reverse / non-crystal side in order to protect the watch crystal from shock. The all metal side also provides a canvas for an engraving or other personalization.


----------



## Theantistokes (Sep 11, 2020)

Definitely duoface. 

In sure the story about polo playing is at least half bs. Someone probably forgot to take off their watch and got it busted, leading to this innovation... but even with the metal side showing, a polo ball striking the watch will likely damage the movement. Probably best to take it off.
In a duoface there is usually one face that is dressier and one that is sportier. Wear the sportier one most of the time and keep the less-scratched "dressy" side for nicer occasions. Similar function as the metal side but with more functionality.

In terms of the GMT functionality, I personally find it annoying that the quick-switch of the time zone switches _both_ times on the rear face: the 12 hour time _and_ the 24-hour time dials.

This means that if you're traveling you need to set _both_ faces... set front face to destination country and rear face (with 24-hour dial) to home time.
Since I travel, I complained to JLC about this, not sure anything will come of it. But basically it doesn't work as a typical GMT.

However, I've recently learned of the difference in GMT watches between "flyers" and "callers."

If you're _flying_ to a foreign country, then needing _two_ operations to set the 24-hour dial is slightly more work.

However, if you're mainly staying home but _calling_ foreign counties for family/work reasons, then the way it currently works still requires only one operation to change the foreign time zone you're calling.

Either way it's not too inconvenient.

As for reverso for "everyday," another common question... I have a "rugged" omega planet ocean but it's still pretty enough that I don't want to scratch it with sand or corrode it with salt water (even if very slow). So I've realized I wind up shoving a g-shock in my bag regardless of what nice watch I'm bringing with me. The "GADA" luxury watch is mostly bs. Yes you can use your tough omega/rolex like a g-shock and it'll still _work,_ but once it's scratched up it'll look terrible with a suit... again, not GADA anymore.

Get a duoface. They're classic, pretty, and useful.


----------



## Inca Block (Mar 31, 2021)

From a watchmaking perspective, I think the Duoface is much more interesting, and not merely because of the novelty of having dials on both sides.

It's interesting and impressive because it solves a problem most people wouldn't even consider - _thickness_. The Reverso is meant to be an elegant dress watch. This means it can't be too thick. Its narrow, rectangular shape also emphasises thickness, so you can't hide it as you might with a round watch.

What a lot of people may not realise is that a dial actually adds a lot of thickness - there's the thickness of the crystal, then you need to allow clearance for each hand on the dial (typically 3). If there are applied markers, you need to add height for those too. So JLC incurs quite a large height penalty simply adding another dial.

On the movement side, you need more height too - minimally, gearing to reverse the direction of the hands so that your second dial can tell time. JLC may also have had to beef up the mainspring for enough torque to drive 2 sets of hands. The second dial isn't just a mirror of the first though, you have the added 24h indicator (on the basic duoface), and the added complication of being able to jump the hours. More complications, more height.

Don't forget about the height of the baseplate, which structurally is all that is holding the watch together on your wrist and needs to be rigid enough not to bend out of shape and send your watch flying who knows where on the polo field.

JLC manages to fit all of this within about 10mm - which is the typical height (if not less) of most regular three-handers. I think this is a seriously overlooked technical achievement, or at least I don't see anyone talking about it.

The Tribute duoface calendar is even more impressive - it adds a moonface, pointer date and complete calendar while only taking an additional 1mm of height.

Preserving originality and having a steel back for engraving etc is nice and all, but it would be a real shame to not at least appreciate, technically, what JLC have really managed to achieve with the Duoface Reversos.


----------



## Johann23 (Nov 20, 2019)

indygreg said:


> Let's have it at shall we? Single side and back for engraving or duo model. I struggle with this, interested to see where we land on this one!


I've owned the duo, and while I find it to be a very interesting watch, I found that I never use the other side, so I would probably go with a single face.


----------



## DantonIzzo (Mar 11, 2016)

I have the duo, but if I had the wrist for it, I would hav pickd the tt1931, which is a single face.


----------



## Omar009 (Oct 8, 2015)

This is a tricky one. I went through the same when i was getting my Reverso and then i finally went with the single face. the duo face is also a great options, but i personally felt that the single face was a bit more in keeping with the story of the watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Singe. The OG.


----------



## DRWWE (Jun 25, 2021)

Neither would be a bad choice. All Reversos are wonderful. If you can't decide, get one of each:


----------



## firefly0071 (Jun 24, 2018)

I have one Reverso - Tribute Calendar. I am no t sure I would get another Reverso given the other option inn the watch world. But if a tribute to 1931 (used)as available for less 5k USD, then I would consider.


----------



## antistokes (Dec 20, 2018)

I have a duoface in the medium size and I love it. 
Just to be clear (and to reply to some comments I've seen)&#8230; the dual time is not a typical "GMT" complication that has a fixed 24-hour hand and a variable 12-hour time display. Instead, the 12-hour display is fixed, and the 24 hour display is the adjustable one. This made no sense to me until I learned about "flyer" vs "caller" dual time watches.
Flyer watches are for people who fly to other time zones. You need to be able to adjust to the local time, and you know whether it's day or night because you're there, so you adjust the 12 hour time but the 24 hour home time is fixed (you're not home to see if the sun is up). Caller watches are for people who _call_ other time zones. You don't need to change your 12-hour home time because you're there to see if the sun is up, rather you need to change the 24-hour "away" time for the zone you're calling. Having an easily hour-adjustable "away" 24-hour time, the reverso is definitely a "caller." Personally I'd prefer if it were a "flyer" but I love it all the same.


----------

